# Ituo lights - not out of business



## fillaroida (Oct 2, 2017)

Looks more like I re-org according to them.


----------



## angerdan (Sep 18, 2017)

Their website is still online too. 
ITUO-reliable, affordable, performance bike lights

Anyone has an idea where to get the Ituo Rear Light Bolt1 ?


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

angerdan said:


> Anyone has an idea where to get the Ituo Rear Light Bolt1 ?


Plenty of Ituo lights on Amazon, no Bolt. Search Amazon.com: Ituo

I have an XP3, great light so far.


----------



## angerdan (Sep 18, 2017)

I know, Ituo Bolt isn't easy to find


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I got that EXACT same email too last night. 

You notice the reply came a month after I made the announcement, they only have 1 dealer remaining (all others have dropped their products, before we did).

Also look at the email, its signed "Steve". He hasnt worked there since July. That was our contact.

Almost 3 months of no contact, phone shutoff and so on. 0 support for dealers, distributors, or customers for months.

Try calling the phone number, the 5x I tried it, disconnected.

They basically failed and found a buyer to try and bring the brand back. They did go out of business, just like many other brands, someone decided to buy it.

With the failures of the mounts, wiz20 discharge (BOLT taillight non existent since last spring) and no support, not sure we or anyone else would want to deal with that mess again. 

They were great lights except the mounts and wiz20 drain. But what about warranty support for the 2 year warranty?



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Here is the screen shot of the email









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

RAKC Ind said:


> They were great lights except the mounts and wiz20 drain. But what about warranty support for the 2 year warranty?


LOL!

How can you call it a great light when it's falling off the handlebars and then has dead batteries when you go to use it after its been off the charger for a while.

You sure have a funny way of defining great.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

prj71 said:


> LOL!
> 
> How can you call it a great light when it's falling off the handlebars and then has dead batteries when you go to use it after its been off the charger for a while.
> 
> ...


Please don't turn this thread into the other one.

Sent from my XT1049 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

RAKC Ind said:


> They basically failed and found a buyer to try and bring the brand back. They did go out of business, just like many other brands, someone decided to buy it.
> 
> With the failures of the mounts, wiz20 discharge (BOLT taillight non existent since last spring) and no support, *not sure we or anyone else would want to deal with that mess again. *
> 
> ...


You have to remember they were a Chinese company. If someone else buys the company it will likely change names and have new people. Very unfortunate that they dropped out of sight the way they did and left all of us hanging. That doesn't mean if it's bought out that the new people will do likewise.

The ITUO lamps were indeed very nice lights. Odd about the issue with the mounts but all of the issues with the lamps involved things that ( should of been ) easily fixable.

I guess if you are going to buy a Chinese made lamp that it's always going to be possible that the company making the lamps might go out of business. Xeccon went out of business and now ITUO. This is not to say that there aren't a lot of USA bike light manufacturers that went out of business as well. Small businesses everywhere tend to struggle. Hard to make a living producing/selling premium bike lights with the Chinese selling cheap-o bike lights for less than $20.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

prj71 said:


> LOL!
> 
> How can you call it a great light when it's falling off the handlebars and then has dead batteries when you go to use it after its been off the charger for a while.
> 
> ...


And I made notes of the issues. Wiz20s had serious couple of faults. The other lights did not. Hence why I specifically pointed out the wiz20. Great idea, great when working right. Then drain issue came to pass and they changed to crap mounts. 1 product that failed doesn't define a brand. Inability to stand behind it however, that does, and we saw the outcome.

@Cat, didnt know xeccon went out of business, thats news to me.

You know most lights are more or less made in china/asia. Even the big brands at best assemble here if they do anything at all during the production process. Sadly not a single light could even tag itself "made in the USA" because some of the needed components aren't made in any form in the US. Thats why they say "Assembled in the USA". Sad but true with so many things these days.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

tfinator said:


> Please don't turn this thread into the other one.
> 
> Sent from my XT1049 using Tapatalk


I'm just stating the facts of the situation regarding the Wiz20. Does that offend you for some reason?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

No doesnt bother me, ya the newer mounts were crap and the drain issue is a pain in the rear. If it did I would be defending it, it had the beginnings of a great light, but 2 huge issues kind of killed it. Not going to have a thread turn into another rediculous mess. 

A light that started great that they changed and made it a failure is what you sadly ended up dealing with. Doesnt mean all their lights were like that. BUT it creates a precedent. Especially when the gopro handlebar mounts saw the same change to the crappy plastic.

So could we expect them to "cheap out" on their other lights if they return??? Going from really good lights to that of cheap stuff. We see it often enough. Many lights come out great at first then we see $5 clones of them

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

prj71 said:


> I'm just stating the facts of the situation regarding the Wiz20. Does that offend you for some reason?


I would say my intent is Crystal clear in that post. Why would I be offended? Where did you pull that from?

Also, what you stated wasn't a fact. Re-read your post. You asked a question.

Just don't want this thread to turn into people whining obsessively over $20 mounts attached to $100 lights attached to $2000 bikes like the last one.

This thread is different

Sent from my XT1049 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Damn, that stinks. The 3000 lumen Ituo light is still going strong on my bike. I only like solid mounts (not quick disconnects, they always seem to fail), so I go with a go-pro mount and have no issues. Great flood, great settings, great run time. It's my primary light and it's living up to the job great. Lots of night riding when the sun is only up between 10 and 4


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Actually the XP3 is listed at about 2300 lumen. Love my XP3. FWIW you can still buy the XP3, XP2, Wiz20, Wiz1, Wiz2 on Amazon. They also sell the spare GoPro mounts. Limited stock on the lamps at the time but if you order one and they still have stock you'll get it fast. Then again, this is on Amazon so like all products on Amazon there is going to be limited stock on hand as most Amazon sold products come directly from their warehouses. If the sellers want to continue selling they have to refill the stock. Interestingly, just the other day I had to visit one of the Amazon warehouses in the course of doing my job. My God!, the building must of been the size of two or three city blocks! Amazon is a monster!

Now the big question; Is ITUO International going to continue to sell on Amazon?...I think they are but you never know.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

My xp3 is going strong. My wiz20 has another broken mount. Good lights, non the less. They did a lot right.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Dirt Road said:


> My xp3 is going strong. My wiz20 has another broken mount. Good lights, non the less. They did a lot right.


At some point it would be nice if ITUO would address the mount issue by finding a better more stronger mount. The sad part is that in the current market place, a good quality Gopro bar mount tends to be expensive. I'm not sure why that is but I'd like to think that it shouldn't be that hard to produce a relatively strong GP bar mount made out of some kind of stronger plastic. It shouldn't be so costly to buy a decent GP bar mount.

When I look at the ITUO bar mount that I have I can't help but notice how thin the plastic is in places where you would expect the most stress. Nothing wrong with the basic design just needs more thicker/stronger plastic.

I bought a very nice Gopro bar mount from REI but it was way too much money. Only reason I bought it was I needed it for a review and didn't have time to shop around. After crashing and burning with a cheap Chinese aluminum GP mount the next time I buy I might try combining a couple of these > ( link...link or...link..) to see how they might work.

(_ Side note: I did pick up some cheap GP mounts from Banggood some months ago and some of those look like they might be fairly decent. Thing is, I don't own a Wiz20 so no telling how it would work with the added weigh but at least they are aluminum. Works with my Wiz-1 without problem. Possible that the upper adjustment knob is easier to work with if the base fins are plastic. That said aluminum might be better for heavier lamps like the Wiz-20_ )

Cue call; Vancbiker, you may chime in at will...


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> .......Cue call; Vancbiker, you may chime in at will...


Sure!

IMO Ituo was struggling to survive and cheapened the mounts across their product line to try to make some money. The WIZ20 suffered the greatest due to its size and weight. If Ituo re-appear my gut feel is that they won't do much, if anything, for buyers of the "old" Ituo product regarding warranty claims.

Nice mounts for use with the GoPro system have a few places with tight tolerances. This is where the cheap Chinese GoPro mounts have problems. Holding tight tolerances is not something that is consistently done by companies trying to sell something at super low prices/margins. Despite the outward appearance of quality in the Ituo light housings, I discovered that they too were not holding close tolerances in their machining. I tweaked the design of the XP series GoPro adapter 3 times before gettin a version that would always fit. During the period that I was modding and re-selling Chinese GoPro mounts for 35mm bars (~70pieces total) sometimes I'd get 100% usable mounts and at the worst only 25% were usable without without rework or repair to me to sell. Total crapshoot too as to which seller to go with. I got good and bad parts from DX, KD, and GB. In the end, just not worth it for me. I'll make them myself.

For a light like the WIZ20 I think that aluminum for the light portion of a mount is the only rational material choice. It's a heavy light. The bar clamp portion of the mount could be plastic if the sections are thick enough and a filled Nylon material used. Lots of folks have switched their WIZ20s to the GoPro system using my WIZ20 adapter with no known problems or complaints. If Ituo emerges from the ashes, they would do well to emulate that. It will cost a bit more, but there are too many folks playing in the dirt cheap to mid-priced light biz to want to try to be there anyway IMO.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> Now the big question; Is ITUO International going to continue to sell on Amazon?...I think they are but you never know.


Interesting, lots of ITUO lights and parts on Amazon, wonder if this gopro holder is durable....

ITUO Handlebar Mount for GoPro, Action Camera Quick-Release


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Nope thats the crappy plastic thing that keeps breaking.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> Actually the XP3 is listed at about 2300 lumen.


That's nice, but I have the XP4.

And it's bright 

The go-pro mounts that I use are the metal ones that clamp to your bar, no quick-disconnect, but it's a much more solid interface than anything else I use. I also use it for my go-pro, etc. You can find these things for just a couple dollars on ebay, so order a bunch and put one on each of your bikes.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Jayem said:


> That's nice, but I have the XP4.
> 
> And it's bright
> 
> The go-pro mounts that I use are the metal ones that clamp to your bar, no quick-disconnect, but it's a much more solid interface than anything else I use. I also use it for my go-pro, etc. You can find these things for just a couple dollars on ebay, so order a bunch and put one on each of your bikes.


Ah, forgot about the XP4!

Good to know that someone has had some success with the cheap Chinese Gopro mounts. The ones I have are very problematic. Most of the ones I have only allow you to mount the light. If I adjust the knob on the mount tight enough so the lamp only moves if I move it with my hand it ends up that the whole mount starts to move on the bars ( rather than at the GP pivot point ) .

The second problem I have with the cheap GP mounts is that in order to get the lamp not to move with every hard bounce I have to tighten the adjustment bolt ( or knob ) very tight. I've found that when I get it tight enough I can no longer adjust the lamp head with my hand nor adjust the plastic adjustment knob by hand. For me, I've had better success with Gopro mounts that have all the pivot fins made of hard plastic. With "all plastic" fins the hand adjustment knobs just seem easier to tighten or loosen. I can also adjust the tension tight enough so I can tilt the lamp with my hand ( and otherwise it ( and the whole mount ) holds it's place )

So far I've not had opportunity to try a GP mount with a heavier lamp. I guess I'll cross that bridge when I come to it. My ITUO XP3 with ITUO GP helmet mount works perfectly. No problem with tilting it on the fly.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Yeah, my xp3 has taken permenant residency on the lid. Good mount. Bar wise I haven’t a clue, wiz20 is pissing me off mountwise...


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Dirt Road said:


> .........wiz20 is pissing me off mountwise...


Solution here....

Additional adapters

Adapter shown in the last pic on the page will take care of your WIZ20 mount problems.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> ....... The second problem I have with the cheap GP mounts is that in order to get the lamp not to move with every hard bounce I have to tighten the adjustment bolt ( or knob ) very tight. I've found that when I get it tight enough I can no longer adjust the lamp head with my hand nor adjust the plastic adjustment knob by hand. For me, I've had better success with Gopro mounts that have all the pivot fins made of hard plastic. With "all plastic" fins the hand adjustment knobs just seem easier to tighten or loosen. I can also adjust the tension tight enough so I can tilt the lamp with my hand ( and otherwise it ( and the whole mount ) holds it's place


All aluminum GoPro mounts are best used in "set it and forget it" type use. If you like to tweak the adjustment much then getting one of the components in plastic is a good idea. A big part of the trouble with the cheapo mounts is that the edges slots and tabs are often not parallel and/or too wide/narrow. When you tighten them up they don't make a nice even contact with each other and need to be extra tight to hold in place.

If you are using high grade GoPro stuff like K-Edge or others and want to be able to tweak then a bit of grease in the pivot points usually improves the ability to tweak at the pivot rather than moving the mount on the bars.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Yeah, I forgot to say, my 1st xp3 gave up and shat the bed on a 70f night. My 2nd one has not been replaced on the lid, I did buy a Vanc mount for this one. Perfection...


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Dirt Road said:


> Yeah, I forgot to say, my 1st xp3 gave up and shat the bed on a 70f night. My 2nd one has not been replaced on the lid, I did buy a Vanc mount for this one. Perfection...


Do you attribute your XP3's failure to overheating? I got my XP2 first and had 2 Vancbiker mounts made from it so never used my XP3 without. No problems in 100 degree heat with the mount for me.
Mole


----------



## Nahooter1 (Feb 18, 2017)

Love my Ituo lights. Bought the aluminum mount from vanc and pull the batteries to prevent drain. The charged batteries stay in my Camelpak until I am ready to ride! The XP3 is awesome!!! Have anyone checked the M Tiger lights...Ituo is still on the web page too.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ituo is only showing on tabs and such, was hard programmed into the website when we launched it 2 yrs ago. Im still working on changing it (Im not an IT guy), been busy with a lot of other matters still lingering from Ituo bailing out on everyone. As well as we own the domains and they were paid for long term, so they still link to our website till they expire in another year.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> Ah, forgot about the XP4!
> 
> Good to know that someone has had some success with the cheap Chinese Gopro mounts.


These are the kind of go-pro mounts I use on all my bikes:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CNC-Alumin...112207?hash=item3614dab7cf:g:p2cAAOSwol5Y0LVU

Metal, simple, do not break. They are just a couple dollars each and for that price, great. The plastic/quick release go-pro mounts are junk.

Anyway, I continue to be impressed by the XP4. Did a nice bikepacking trip yesterday, headed out at 2pm, gets dark at 5 and lights necessary by 5:30, ran it at the low-intensity until we made camp sometime between 10-11pm, ran it all the time setting up and making dinner, all in temps averaging -10°F, and all with my low-capacity battery. I wanted to see what the capability of this light is, but I've never had it fail on me or run up against the battery limits, so the burn time is excellent. I have a 100 mile race coming up that will include significant time at night, perhaps as much as 12 hours, so I intend to run this at low setting, and it looks like I should be fine.


----------



## 84prerunner (Oct 13, 2016)

Been in contact with them over the last couple weeks. Ive has a WIZ20 for almost 2 years, love it but want more so i just placed an order for an XP-4. Cant wait for it to show up!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

84prerunner said:


> Been in contact with them over the last couple weeks. Ive has a WIZ20 for almost 2 years, love it but want more so i just placed an order for an XP-4. Cant wait for it to show up!


Since the ones on Amazon now say new version with aluminum mount I assume that's what you'll be getting with your XP4. Hope you can share a picture and your thoughts on the light and especially the mount.
Mole


----------



## 84prerunner (Oct 13, 2016)

MRMOLE said:


> Since the ones on Amazon now say new version with aluminum mount I assume that's what you'll be getting with your XP4. Hope you can share a picture and your thoughts on the light and especially the mount.
> Mole


This one is suppose to come with the new mount. As soon as i get it in my hands and get a ride or 2 on it ill let everyone know how it works.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

84prerunner said:


> ..... so i just placed an order for an XP-4. Cant wait for it to show up!


I'd have a tough time ordering stuff from a company that stiffed so many users with bad mounts and no warranty coverage.


----------



## 84prerunner (Oct 13, 2016)

Vancbiker said:


> I'd have a tough time ordering stuff from a company that stiffed so many users with bad mounts and no warranty coverage.


I agree, it was a little tough however i based this purchase solely off the product and cost, not the company.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

84prerunner said:


> I agree, it was a little tough however i based this purchase solely off the product and cost, not the company.


Makes good sense to me. Attempt has been made to fix only frequently recurring major problem these lights had by the new owners. Considering the high quality/performance of the rest of the light package it would be worth the risk to give the new owners the benefit of the doubt IMO.
Mole


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Chinese roulette is still spinning!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> Makes good sense to me. Attempt has been made to fix only frequently recurring major problem these lights had by the new owners. *Considering the high quality/performance of the rest of the light package it would be worth the risk to give the new owners the benefit of the doubt IMO.*
> Mole


I tend to agree but I'm not sure the new sellers are aware of the past problem with the mounts. I sent the seller on Amazon a question last night about whither or not anything has been done to correct the problem with the handlebar mounts. Judging from the photos on the website I don't see anything that looks different than before.

Regardless, I wouldn't let the mount issue stop me from buying another XP3 or XP2. You can always buy another mount if something happens to the first. Look how many times people complained about the cheap plastic O-ring mounts breaking and those types of lights still sell.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> I tend to agree but I'm not sure the new sellers are aware of the past problem with the mounts. I sent the seller on Amazon a question last night about whither or not anything has been done to correct the problem with the handlebar mounts. Judging from the photos on the website I don't see anything that looks different than before.
> 
> Regardless, I wouldn't let the mount issue stop me from buying another XP3 or XP2. You can always buy another mount if something happens to the first. Look how many times people complained about the cheap plastic O-ring mounts breaking and those types of lights still sell.


I had to search to find this link and if you look at the bottom of the page on the lights listed as "new version" (except Wiz20) there's a what's included section that clearly sates aluminum mount. Wiz20 is listed as new POM(?) material. Agree still looks like the same overall design except for material on both as far as I an tell.
Mole

https://www.amazon.com/Handlebar-Mount-Headlight-Bicycle-Camera/dp/B07BKYK74Z/ref=sr_1_1?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1531858325&sr=1-1&keywords=Ituo+aluminum+gopro+handlebar+mount&dpID=41ykqXoVmCL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

The "new" Wiz20 mount from Ituo is listed as being made from POM plastic. More commonly know by the trademarked name Delrin. It's a good material for many applications. Would not be my choice for the Wiz20 though. It is pretty stiff, but a bit on the brittle side. I prototyped a couple GoPro adapters out of Delrin, 5 or so years ago, and found the tabs broke off too easily for me to want to offer that material.

Road use probably OK. Trail use, keep an eye on it (and maybe a safety leash). It may be OK, time will tell.


----------



## 84prerunner (Oct 13, 2016)

The XP4 showed up. Only did a 1.5mile ride to test it out so far but I can already say it is insanely bright. Did a quick comparison to the pro 1400 and it was no match. Xp4 has a brighter center spot and wider throw. The mount isn't perfect, but it works. The small GoPro adapter piece does appear to be Delrin or something similar. It feels plenty strong but it is very slick requiring the bolt to be very tight to keep the light from wanting to rotate up or down on harder hits. 
I'll be doing more riding with it in the coming weeks and will get some pics and update this thread.


----------



## 84prerunner (Oct 13, 2016)

Did a 22mile ride the other night with about 50% being in the dark. Just like my first ride showed, the light output is insane. I didn't have any issues with the light moving, but it wasn't too rough of s trail and I was riding conservatively knowing I had 20+ miles to cover. I'm going to try scuffing the mount and see it stays in place better without cranking the thumb screw so tight


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

84prerunner said:


> Did a 22mile ride the other night with about 50% being in the dark. Just like my first ride showed, the light output is insane. I didn't have any issues with the light moving, but it wasn't too rough of s trail and I was riding conservatively knowing I had 20+ miles to cover. *I'm going to try scuffing the mount and see it stays in place better without cranking the thumb screw so tight*


I have a better idea. Go down to the local sporting goods store and buy a roll of "Lizard skin" friction tape. This tape is designed for use as a hand grip for baseball bats ( look in the section that has all the baseball stuff ). One side is sticky and the other side "leather-like" grippy. Makes for a really nice grippy shim on the handlebars and should help keep your lamp from drooping. Should also make it easier to tighten the mount since you likely won't have to tighten it as much.

**edit...hmmm...just had an idea. Instead of mounting the tape on the bars you might try cutting the tape down and mounting it on the mount itself! I might have to give that a try myself.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Nice to see these lights still show up on the radar once in a while. If for some reason I had to start over again (no lights) XP2/XP3/Wiz20 would be the first lights (of my many) that I would replace!
Mole


----------



## 84prerunner (Oct 13, 2016)

the clamp isnt rotating on the bars....the little go pro style tabs on the camera portion of the mount are rotating in the mount on the bars. I gave them a quick scuff with some sand paper, seems way better.


----------



## 84prerunner (Oct 13, 2016)

Grabbed a couple screen shots from my go pro to show the light on vs off.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Just found out that Amazon still has the XP3 for $169 USD. That's one hell of a deal. If you want one don't hesitate. Amazon tends to run out of stock fast.


----------



## Dominik.M (Sep 21, 2007)

*Cat-man-do*, ituo is selling their lights directly through amazon. I was trying to get the deal with them for EU market in January, asking for 500pcs of WIZ20. But margin and delivery terms that they were offering were laughable, they will day natural death.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Just found out that Amazon still has the XP3 for $169 USD. *That's one hell of a deal.* If you want one don't hesitate. Amazon tends to run out of stock fast.


I couldn't agree more! This is not a left-over model but the new version with the upgraded aluminum mount too.:thumbsup::thumbsup: 
Mole


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> I couldn't agree more! This is not a left-over model but the new version with the upgraded aluminum mount too.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Mole


Looks like the same mount I have, here's link, I find it pretty flimsy.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

patski said:


> Looks like the same mount I have, here's link, I find it pretty flimsy.


AFAIK, the "new" Ituo lights will work with my GoPro adapters for the original ITUO lights.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

patski said:


> Looks like the same mount I have, here's link, I find it pretty flimsy.





Vancbiker said:


> AFAIK, the "new" Ituo lights will work with my GoPro adapters for the original ITUO lights.


it's actually the part around the handlebars/clamp I find flimsy...


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

patski said:


> Looks like the same mount I have, here's link, I find it pretty flimsy.


I've not seen the new mount in person but as far as I can tell it's exactly the same as the old one only made from aluminum. I guess a better choice of words would be new mount material instead of new mount. Agree this mount design is nothing to write home about but new material should make it more reliable.
Mole


----------



## slyfink (Apr 15, 2004)

So my Wiz-20 hasn't worked out quite like I'd anticipated. I wanted a self-contained unit I could transfer between my commuter, my mountain bike for trail riding, and my fatbike for winter riding.

I'm having trouble with the mount... having three high quality go-pro mounts, one for each bike, seems expensive.

I think the all-aluminum housing isn't ideal for batteries in deep-winter conditions (anywhere between freezing and -20°C) which is when I use my lights the most.

I'm also having trouble with the aforementionned parasitic discharge. I didn't know this was an issue. I had started removing the battery cover when it wasn't in use.

Question 1: could the parasitic load contribute to killing the batteries? Could it be the cold? I bought an extra pair of batteries to bring with me to change mid-ride, and they work fine, but the original batteries seem to not be able to hold a charge anymore.

Question 2: can the discharge issue be fixed? or is this just a "deal with it" situation?

Question 3: I'm running an ITUO XP-3 on my helmet. I'm wondering if the ITUOs that can be found on amazon right now still use the same "colour" light? I'm considering just getting an XP2 system to run on my bars. (or maybe the new Gloworm X2)


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

patski said:


> it's actually the part around the handlebars/clamp I find flimsy...


I have solutions for that too!


----------



## BeDrinkable (Sep 22, 2008)

I picked up an xp-2 since they were (somewhat) discounted at $100. I have to say, going into it knowing the issues, I still like it a lot. I didn't bother with the clamp that came with it and used one I had laying around. It really is a shame the company imploded. There is a LOT to like about these lights. I may just pick up another for my wife ...


----------



## artnshel (Jul 10, 2004)

I have an XP3 and put the go pro adapter on backwards. Now it won't come off but does have a few mm of back and forth play. Any tricks to get it off?
Thanks,
Art


----------



## Dirtsharks (Nov 1, 2018)

artnshel said:


> I have an XP3 and put the go pro adapter on backwards. Now it won't come off but does have a few mm of back and forth play. Any tricks to get it off?
> Thanks,
> Art


I too have fallen for this. Has anyone any advice? Really quite annoying as can move quite a bit. Thanks


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Dirtsharks said:


> I too have fallen for this. Has anyone any advice? Really quite annoying as can move quite a bit. Thanks


Pretty much right of passage. I'm quite sure I've done this with one of my ITUO lamps. Somehow I managed to get it off although it's been more than a year or so since it happened so I can't give specifics. I figure if you slid it on the QR in the wrong direction that the mount can't really lock in place since it has a button or such you push when you want to release. While it might appear to be tight it probably can't really lock in place. 
All I know is that I somehow got mine off without breaking it.. I've also done this a time or two with some of the cheaper Chinese lights I own....it happens.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Best Mount Solution!*

Vancbiker finned lopro Gopro mount







Mole


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> Just found out that Amazon still has the XP3 for $169 USD. That's one hell of a deal. If you want one don't hesitate. Amazon tends to run out of stock fast.


Yes, and now are $10 & $15 off coupons on ITUO lights, link here.

No tax in Cal.


----------



## bhakjdlmn1 (Sep 27, 2018)

Dirtsharks said:


> I too have fallen for this. Has anyone any advice? Really quite annoying as can move quite a bit. Thanks


Get a pin or very fine paperclip and push out the silver bar that holds the lever in. Keep track of the silver bar and spring that pops out, too, as they're very small and easily lost.

Ask me how I know how to do this.

:madman:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*ITUO; Still in business*

Several days ago I received an email directly from ITUO International. Seems they are trying to drum up new business by contacting the old customers. Below is an edited copy of the email they sent me FWIW.



> Good Evening~
> 
> This Fancy from Ituo International. We have been trying to get back e-mails of old customers these day. Glad to contact you, and
> hope everythings is fine with you.
> ...


When they use the word "Fancy"....I have no idea what they are trying to say so don't ask me.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> .......When they use the word "Fancy"....I have no idea what they are trying to say so don't ask me.


Just the "Chinglish" version of someone's name.

I hope they are getting their act together and not going to implode again.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> When they use the word "Fancy"....I have no idea what they are trying to say so don't ask me.


I worked for a Palo Alto company in the late nineties, my Taiwanese co-workers were, Fancy & Shaquille.

Still have coupons on the XP3 and WIZ20, Prime 2 Day shipping, 
link here



patski said:


> Yes, and now are $10 & $15 off coupons on ITUO lights, link here. No tax in Cal.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Cat-man-do said:


> Several days ago I received an email directly from ITUO International. Seems they are trying to drum up new business by contacting the old customers. Below is an edited copy of the email they sent me FWIW.
> 
> When they use the word "Fancy"....I have no idea what they are trying to say so don't ask me.


I just ordered the alleged new improved Wiz20 mount from Amazon. One of the replacement ones I received last year finally broke last night. Plus I can't find the one I purchased from Vancbiker.

Hopefully this new one is better. This will be my 4th one.

Do you happen to have the e-mail address for that e-mail. Maybe I will contact them and see if I can get a warranty replacement for the mount as well.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

prj71 said:


> I just ordered the alleged new improved Wiz20 mount from Amazon. One of the replacement ones I received last year finally broke last night. Plus I can't find the one I purchased from Vancbiker.
> 
> Hopefully this new one is better. This will be my 4th one.
> 
> Do you happen to have the e-mail address for that e-mail. Maybe I will contact them and see if I can get a warranty replacement for the mount as well.


Was the one you just broke an "improved version"? I find the fact that the "improved version" for the lighter lighthead + separate battery models is made of aluminum but the over twice as heavy Wiz20 model only gets upgraded material (different plastic). Good luck with the new mount!
Mole


----------



## 84prerunner (Oct 13, 2016)

In case anyone is looking i just saw a discount posted for Ituo on another thread on MTBR. Despite the previous issues all my lights are holding up great.


----------



## Pig Bodine (Sep 1, 2009)

So I just bought a XP-3 light and while the light seems to work well, the mount is defective. The captive nut that the knob threads into on the gopro handlebar mount has no threads! At all, just smooth metal. It's like they forgot to do it or used an incorrect part. The helmet gopro mount has the threads in the captive nut and works fine. Is customer support still available for these? I emailed [email protected] but haven't heard back.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

MRMOLE said:


> Was the one you just broke an "improved version"? I find the fact that the "improved version" for the lighter lighthead + separate battery models is made of aluminum but the over twice as heavy Wiz20 model only gets upgraded material (different plastic). Good luck with the new mount!
> Mole


Sorry I didn't get back to you. The one I broke was not the improved version.

The improved version seems to be made of a better plastic material...as in it doesn't crack. Been using it now since November with no issues.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

prj71 said:


> Sorry I didn't get back to you. The one I broke was not the improved version.
> 
> The improved version seems to be made of a better plastic material...as in it doesn't crack. Been using it now since November with no issues.


Thanks for the update. Hope the new plastic mount continues to work reliably for you. I'm still wondering why they didn't just use the new aluminum mounts like the one that came with the less expensive ($42 on sale with discount code) Wiz1 I just got as a test light. After all the problems Ituo had with mount breakage it puzzles me why they wouldn't want to use their strongest mount with their heaviest light???
Mole


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

MRMOLE said:


> Thanks for the update. Hope the new plastic mount continues to work reliably for you. I'm still wondering why they didn't just use the new aluminum mounts like the one that came with the less expensive ($42 on sale with discount code) Wiz1 I just got as a test light. After all the problems Ituo had with mount breakage it puzzles me why they wouldn't want to use their strongest mount with their heaviest light???
> Mole


Because the injection molded plastic die already exists for the Wiz20. All they had to do was pour in a different material that is stronger. That and the aluminum mount costs more to produce.

I see nothing wrong with a plastic mount. It's just that the first go around they used the wrong plastic material.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

prj71 said:


> Because the injection molded plastic die already exists for the Wiz20. All they had to do was pour in a different material that is stronger. That and the aluminum mount costs more to produce.
> 
> I see nothing wrong with a plastic mount. It's just that the first go around they used the wrong plastic material.


Considering I'm still on my original mount I can't argue plastic won't work. I was told the original mounts were machined plastic not molded so I'm not sure if molds were part of the manufacturing process. The surface finish of the main clamping part of my Wiz20 mount looks similar to the aluminum mount on the new Wiz1 but neither match all the XP mounts I broke (these look molded). Would be nice to have all 3 versions of Wiz20 mount to compare. Still in the end I'm left puzzled. If the additional cost of manufacturing out of aluminum was the factor here why didn't they make the new XP & Wiz1 mounts out of plastic too since they had to start from scratch with those?
Mole

Broken XP/aluminum Wiz1/Wiz20


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

The original Wiz20 mount is injection molded plastic. Not machined.

The other factor here is that I don't ride at night much except in the winter in colder temps. The temperature may have been a factor as to why my original Wiz20 mounts would crack and break.

Those who don't ride in cold temps may not have the issue.

I did end up finding the alumimum mount that I purchased from Vancbiker. I have never used it but will keep it around as a back up. I don't use it, because it's not as easy as the clip in/ clip out system of the Wiz20 mount. I'm not a fan of the goPro type mounts where you have to screw it in.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

prj71 said:


> The original Wiz20 mount is injection molded plastic. Not machined.


I'm just going off what I was told by the Ituo Rep. and my original mount more closely resembling the aluminum Wiz/XP mount I recently got. Curious (if you remember), did your original mounts material look like the one I posted a pic. of (far right) or did it resemble the broken XP mount (far left)?



> The other factor here is that I don't ride at night much except in the winter in colder temps. The temperature may have been a factor as to why my original Wiz20 mounts would crack and break.
> 
> Those who don't ride in cold temps may not have the issue.


Agree that extreme ride temps. (cold or hot) can negatively effect performance/durability of lights. I'd imagine along with more brittle plastic you have to factor in reduced runtimes depending on how cold it gets. Living in the desert heat sensitivity and ultimately shorter component lifespan are the things I have to deal with.



> I did end up finding the alumimum mount that I purchased from Vancbiker. I have never used it but will keep it around as a back up. I don't use it, because it's not as easy as the clip in/ clip out system of the Wiz20 mount. I'm not a fan of the goPro type mounts where you have to screw it in


Would be nice if they just used the same system they do on the less expensive Wiz1. Same clip release but it's on the Gopro adapter portion of the mount + would make light compatible with other Gopro mounts.
Mole


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

MRMOLE said:


> Curious (if you remember), did your original mounts material look like the one I posted a pic. of (far right) or did it resemble the broken XP mount (far left)?


It looked like the one on the far left. Shiny injectection molded plastic. The new mount has matte finish on it.



> Agree that extreme ride temps. (cold or hot) can negatively effect performance/durability of lights. I'd imagine along with more brittle plastic you have to factor in reduced runtimes depending on how cold it gets. Living in the desert heat sensitivity and ultimately shorter component lifespan are the things I have to deal with.


I'm referring to the mount. Not the light.



> Would be nice if they just used the same system they do on the less expensive Wiz1. Same clip release but it's on the Gopro adapter portion of the mount + would make light compatible with other Gopro mounts.
> Mole
> 
> View attachment 1235564


I guess. I'm not a fan of the GoPro type mount on that light.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

prj71 said:


> It looked like the one on the far left. Shiny injectection molded plastic. The new mount has matte finish on it.


Thanks! It sounds like from the beginning you were dealing with the gen. 2 mount and not surprised you had 100% failure rate since I eventually did too on my XP (shinny) mounts. Sounds like the new mount is going to work better for you which is all that really matters.
Mole


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Let's clear this up. There may be some confusion. I still happen to have one of the old Wiz20 mounts...The one that would crack.

On the left is the injection molded plastic one that has the Ituo logo on it. That is the one that would always break. You can tell it's injected molded by noticing the small circles on it...that's where the ejector pins are on the mold.

On the right is the newer one. It appears on the newer that the bottom half is machined aluminum and the top half is machined plastic. Both pieces have a different finish on them. I guess I never looked at them that closely and assumed they just poured a different plastic into the existing mold for the new one.


----------

